# Troubleshooting question regarding half-hot receptacle



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

At mom's house I replaced some receptacles, one of which is a half hot that a floor lamp is plugged into. between the switch and the half hot there is one receptacle that i am sure is daisy chained to the half hot. I snapped off the connection on the hot side of the half hot and it is wired correctly but the switch still does not control it. My question is this; how can I determine if the receptacle that is in between the switch and the half hot is 1) daisy chained to it and 2) If the original installer is using the neutral as a switch leg as i have been told that this may be the issue.. to some of you this may be a simple answer, but I am an apprentice so be nice ....thanx


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

1. look for a red wire

2. if there is one romex in switch


----------



## Paulb (Aug 11, 2011)

*Identifying receptacle*

I would turn off the power to the circuit, verify that it was off and read continuity between the devices in question.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Man guys use a three wire between the outlets and a two wire dropback to the switch. You might find the black from the two wire miswired to line black instead of the red leg.


----------

